# WGR614v9 Netgear Router Port öffnen (Modem dazwischen)



## Cifer007 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi erst mal an alle

mein problem ist folgendes
habe mein anbieter gewechselt und nun bekomme ich keine zugriff auf die einstellungen meines routers ( anbieter hat noch ein modem zwischen leitung und router gesetzt )

mein Router  Netgear WGR614v9
mein Modem Motorola SBV5121E

wie kann ich nun auf den router zugreifen und einen port öffnen da ich diesen zum verbinden beim downloaden mit programm benötige.
portforwarding.de kenn ich schon und die wollen mir ein programm geben das den port öffnen kann kostet aber ( wie ich finde ) ne menge geld.
gibts da auch ne kostenlose möglichkeit einen port zu öffnen ?

für eure hilfe dank ich euch jetzt schonmal *verzweifel*


----------



## zeroize (18. Mai 2009)

Steht der Router bei dir zu Hause? Dann würde ich einen Hardwarereset durchführen .
Nein, mal im ernst - vielleicht ist beim Router uPnP (nachzulesen bei wikipedia) aktiviert - dann kannst du mit einem uPnP-Client einzelne Ports in der Firewall weiterleiten. Ich nutze hierfür von den codingmonkeys (codingmonkeys.de) PortMap - dies ist allerdings nur für Mac.
Aber sicherlich gibt es ähnliche kostenlose Tools für Windows.


----------

